# Sweet male rats in Chicago



## egrammer8 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have two male rats that I am fostering. I knew someone who was going to give them to a pet store where they could have been sold as feeders, so instead I decided to find them a home myself. One is a mink variegated hooded dumbo. Hes very sweet and loves to play outside his cage. If you open up the door and put your arm out he will climb right up to your shoulder to be brought to playtime . He is a little under a year old with no health problems to speak of. I know some people dont want older rats, but old men need homes too! lol. The other is a himilayan. He is about 4 months old and when I bring him out all he does is sit in my lap, so as Im sure you've firgured he is quite a little sweetie too. I live in glenview which is about 30 mins north of chicago, but I would be willing to drive quite a way to get them to the right home. I am asking 10 dollars each or 15 for both of them, just to make sure they go to good home. Thanks so much for your interest! These are some really wonderful boys.


----------

